# Cemetery Arch Tutorial



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Just finished the first piece to our new cemetery entrance project, the arch with our haunt name. I put together a quick slideshow showing the process of construction and finishing here-




Enjoy.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Cyclonejack ,

Very good tutorial and the finished arch looks fantastic .


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That's a great result and a very well done tutorial. Just a totally realistic looking metal sign out of wood and foam. Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gee, I'd like to try this but I don't have a wife to do the priming part. Do you think a husband could do as good a job?:googly:

Great tutorial and beautiful results!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job with the photos and the how-to. An amazing job on the sigh.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Amazing job! I love the detail you put into it. I might just have to try something similar to this myself.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been wanting an arch sign for my cemetery. I may have to take a crack at your technique.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Your arch is beautiful. Looks fantastic. My cemetery arch sign got damaged two years ago by Hurricane Sandy, and though it actually has some charm with its damaged and missing letters because of it, it still needs an overhaul. This is a great project to do that. Thanks for a very clear description of the process.

Rich


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Nice tutorial man and it looks pretty damn awesome. I laughed at "it all starts with insulation foam" because I know it really starts off with skill! Good way to coordinate with the wife too.

Would you ever back light it if it's even possible?

Don't know what's creepier, the sign or all of the trick or treater pumpkins stacked up - lol.


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

That's an awesome archway!! I might have to give this (or something inspired by this) a shot - thanks for posting!!


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Gee, I'd like to try this but I don't have a wife to do the priming part. Do you think a husband could do as good a job?:googly:


Hmmmmmm... I have this problem, too. But I may just keep the priming, myself. In the House of Terror, my husband is great at coming up with the ideas. I'm the one who makes them happen... :jol:


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

awesomeness. This is on my to do list at some point.


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

That is beautiful work, and a very good tutorial.


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice work, looks great! What font did you use?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great tutorial. Nice job.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I like this a lot. I'll borrow some of these ideas for sure.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice. guess its time to get to work


----------



## RFrendt (Oct 18, 2014)

This is incredibly beautiful! I hope to try something similar -- Thanks!


----------



## Fate (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome tutorial. it looks great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm giving this one a try for my cemetery this year.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful work. WELL DONE!


----------



## Hidden Terror (Jan 27, 2016)

Amazing work i would never have that kind of patience i may try a dumbed down vision i have a huge display to fill!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful arch.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you have any photos of this in situ and at night? I'm curious to see/know how readable this is under the typical working/Halloween conditions.


----------

